# School Starting Age Vancouver



## M3F (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi there, im sure this question has come up a few times but i cant seem to wrap my head around an answer. Becuase the systems are so different im just getting confused and was wondering if someone can work it out for me.

We are looking at moving to Vancouver 2015 so i can do a masters at UBC (while living at UBC) and my husband will have work too. My oldest child will be 5/6 when we arrive and my other son is 12 months younger.

In NZ, we start school the day we start 5, so im trying to figure out if my younger boy starts kindergarten when he turns 5, or whether he waits til septembers, or whether it is the next year. Do all kids start at one time of the year or on their bday? these are the my kids DOB's and i hope to start my masters either sept intake 2015, or May 2015 if i can?

10/5/2009
03/6/2010

Thanks heaps


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

All kids start in Setpember the year they turn 5, so Sept 2014 for your elder and Sept 2015 for your younger.



> Children who reach their 5th birthday within a calendar year are eligible to enrol in kindergarten in September of that year. For example, a child whose 5th birthday is between January 1, 2011 and December 31, 2011, can enrol in September 2011 in kindergarten.


https://www.bced.gov.bc.ca/early_learning/fdk/qa.htm#q7


----------



## M3F (Dec 24, 2012)

Liam(at)Large said:


> All kids start in Setpember the year they turn 5, so Sept 2014 for your elder and Sept 2015 for your younger.


amazing thank you so much. That means ill put both kids in school here and come over in time to start the winter semester at UBC. At least i can start making plans now. Uni here finishes in November for the year so i can see if there are any ways to get into UBC housing before i actually start


----------



## M3F (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry this question is not child related but i dont want to spam the forums. Realising that these things may change over time, but if i got into the program i wanted to, and started in september, what is the earliest i would be able to move over. My husband will have a job and we have enough money to support ourselves but id like to move as early as possible and get home and life all sorted out before starting studies. I am unsure how large the gap is between getting accepted, and the semester starting but would like to be well settled by July/Aug


----------



## travlr (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry, what is your question?


----------



## M3F (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry that was horrible wording.

If Semester starts in September, when am i likely to receive my offer of study?

How far in advance of my course am i allowed to come over on a student visa?


----------



## travlr (Dec 30, 2012)

I think it depends on the course and if you are waitlisted. When I did my BA I received acceptance letters in Feb, but i know for law school acceptances started in May/June and for those who were waitlisted, some ppl heard back as late as the end of August. As for when you can come over, I would look at the Canadian visa website. Hope that helps.


----------

